# beastmen tips anyone?



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

Hi all I just started beastmen the other day (first army in 8th ed) and I have a few questions about good choices and equipment loadouts.

Gors- extra hand weapons? seems the way to go with 8th eds extra rank attacks (I know the second rank looses the extra weapon bonus but its still a lot of attacks). How about with the horde rule? Better to run shields for survival?

Minotaurs- seems like greatweapons for the armor destruction? Do I run them in two ranks? or two units of 3?

Razorgors- worth anything? I have some proxies but I dont want to waste points.

For a lord I'm looking at a doombull with a flying carpet and some survivability items (4+ ward and the shield that discounts the first hit, or against cannons the 2+ ward vs flaming attacks).

anything else I should know about the beasts?

Thanks


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not a beast player so cant give a huge amount of adviuce, but I did give serious thought to starting them for 8th and have been listening to other players (and playing a few practice games with them).

Gors- I would take the extra hand weapon in small units, but if you want a large survivable block go with shields, especially if you are taking a hoard. If you already have 31 attacks from a hoard then +10 is that impressive, but +1AS and 6+ parry is fairly nice.

Minotaurs- you may as well run them 2 deep unless you are facing cannons. Units of either 6 or 8 (3*2 or 4*2) seem to work well. Great weapons are the way to go since AHW dont give them their full rank attacks and low I means you'll hit after most things anyway.

Razorgors- only used 1 myself and it wasnt that impressive, but I've heard a lot of people say a lot of good things about the unit... nothing good about the model though. Locally its called a pumbagor (since it looks like its been ripped from the lion king) or just the rabid pig...

Think very carefully about your lord choice. The biggest problem with beasts is their low Ld; personally I would take a Ld9 general and use him solely to bolster the army (ie kit him out to stand around and live). A BSB is also a must in any beasts army. As an example why: my ogres played beasts a while ago and I just braingobbler'd (panic check) 3/5 ambushing units off the board as well as making 2 batteline units run for a couple turns, terror got another ambusher to run away and fear worked chaos in combat... that army was max ld8, and ld6-7 ambushers and I had a skull mantle on my slaughtermaster (-1Ld to tests caused by him or his unit).

Other then the low leadership a few other things should be mentioned:
Slugtongue is awesome... he is a great choice and something I would always include.
Monsters are iffy, seriously iffy. most beast players on the board don't use them at all. Personally I would take a cygor or 2 for a bit of fun, but they would die really quickly to anyone with strong shooting or direct damage magic.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> I'm not a beast player so cant give a huge amount of adviuce, but I did give serious thought to starting them for 8th and have been listening to other players (and playing a few practice games with them).
> 
> Gors- I would take the extra hand weapon in small units, but if you want a large survivable block go with shields, especially if you are taking a hoard. If you already have 31 attacks from a hoard then +10 is that impressive, but +1AS and 6+ parry is fairly nice.
> 
> ...


Im pretty much quoting Tim/Steve for epic truth, all excellent points

Iv played Beastmen for about 6 months now on and off, few things i would add:

Gor equipment choices are purely down to the player. I personally run AHWs because i just dont roll enough 6s to make any use of the shields, and i need the extra attacks to drag my combat resolution up

Razorgors are brilliant units, iv dropped them currently purely because the current model is utter ass and my IOB-griffon conversion isnt finished yet, but they are a really solid choice- i would recommend them above Minotaurs 

Chariots are your friends. Use them to smack skirmishers, missle troops and glass cannon units like swordmasters and GW-marauders about, then follow up with a good big unit of gors

dont underestimate the effectiveness of ungors- they are cheap and have stats just as good as a lot of other troops in the game, with spears in a good big steadfast unit they can be a solid rock

Lore of Shadows ftw, you need the debuffs to hit the enemy with and things like Mindrazor and Pit make up for some of the weaknesses that the army has


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

thanks for the help guys.I'll keep this all in mind


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Beastmen tips? Well, long story short: http://s2.invisionfree.com/herdstone/index.php


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Amra_the_lion said:


> Hi all I just started beastmen the other day (first army in 8th ed) and I have a few questions about good choices and equipment loadouts.
> Heya, I'll try to answer in Green. then some more after the quote
> 
> Gors- extra hand weapons? seems the way to go with 8th eds extra rank attacks (I know the second rank looses the extra weapon bonus but its still a lot of attacks). How about with the horde rule? Better to run shields for survival?
> ...


Beasts are an army that thrive on synergy. We don't have many 'zomg' units and the good ones we have only survive due to support.
Magic can make or break you. Supporting with beasts and shadow sig spells can turn the battle.
Chariots and bestigors are very potent forces.
Ungor raiders can do amazing jobs harassing foes. 

good luck!

check out the herdstone.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

i just wanted to add: orc boar boyz boars make amazing razorgors with some green stuff and creativity.

also, try out

BSB: Wargor, HA, SH, gnarled hide (a gift, not magic) and Banner of the Beast
in a horde of AHW gors
S4/T4 gors
add wyssans
s5/t5

not much lives past re-rollable (potential) 40+ s5 hits.

it's unwieldy, but managable.


----------

